# My Atlas “Beeps” for a while after parking. Why?



## kuyaariel (Oct 29, 2018)

Good morning. I am the proud owner of a new Atlas. I bought the 2.0T with Tech. I’ve noticed that whenever I park, the car “beeps” for a while. It also does it whenever I open and close a door. I’ve really only noticed when I park it in my garage. Not sure if it happens when I park outdoors since I usually am walking away not paying attention. Is this normal? Thanks!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Is this a 2019? Sounds like the park pilot system.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Did you dealer install a tracking device on it before purchase? Did you ask them?


----------



## kuyaariel (Oct 29, 2018)

It's a 2018 SE with Tech



KarstGeo said:


> Is this a 2019? Sounds like the park pilot system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

That has the rear sensors right?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

KarstGeo said:


> That has the rear sensors right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The SE w/ Tech does not


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

> It also does it whenever I open and close a door.


My car beeps when the engine is running and I open a door.
Or it could beep when you leave the car with the key and the engine is still running.


Or... driving in reverse and the camera sees something moving. It will beep too! (even on my SE w/ tech)


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ah, does the SE have the rear cross traffic alert? I don't have my trim comparo sheet in front of me.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Any chance you are not turning the ignition off with the start/stop button and just getting out after the engine automatically turns off because you are stopped?


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

KarstGeo said:


> Ah, does the SE have the rear cross traffic alert? I don't have my trim comparo sheet in front of me.


It does indeed have rear cross traffic.

kuyaariel,

Can you get a video of the "beeping" and post it to youtube or something like that? It will likely be easier to identify that way.


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

The only thing I can think of is that you put the car in park and didn't press the ignition button and the car shut itself off using the Auto Start/stop. The car will shut the ignition off after a few seconds if you didn't press the ignition button.


----------



## kuyaariel (Oct 29, 2018)

I think that was it. I'm not used to this auto shut off. I think the times I've heard the beeps, it's because I assumed the car was off, but really wasn't. I'll get the hang of it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

kuyaariel said:


> I think that was it. I'm not used to this auto shut off. I think the times I've heard the beeps, it's because I assumed the car was off, but really wasn't. I'll get the hang of it.


Are you saying that was not clearly detailed in the OM? Are you saying that when this happens there is not a message in the dash cluster?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I totally had this issue as this is our first car with a push button start/stop/no real key...I was doing it constantly!


----------



## kuyaariel (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello. I’m noticing the beeping again, whenever I open the doors when parked in my garage. Any ideas?

And. I did make,sure the car is not running!


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

kuyaariel said:


> Hello. I’m noticing the beeping again, whenever I open the doors when parked in my garage. Any ideas?
> 
> And. I did make,sure the car is not running!


Can you take a video of the beeping and the displays and share it? It will be very helpful in identifying what it is.


----------



## kuyaariel (Oct 29, 2018)

will do when I get back home. Thanks!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^this

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kuyaariel (Oct 29, 2018)

Here’s the beeping


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Completely normal, mine does it too...my Golf Wagon makes all sorts of racket when you get in/out...it's just engine crap getting ready anticipating start up.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

KarstGeo said:


> Completely normal, mine does it too...my Golf Wagon makes all sorts of racket when you get in/out...it's just engine crap getting ready anticipating start up.


Yep, my Atlas does the same thing. Nothing to worry about


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Mine does it too.


----------

